# Cured.



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

I still have fears, undoubtedly. But now I know that I can beat them. 
I can become someone worthy of respect, and someone who can pursue what I want despite the naysaying of other primates.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

:wel


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

atlex said:


> despite the naysaying of other primates.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

BadGirl said:


> :wel


:thanks


----------

